# Picked up an air fryer



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We get precooked chicken wings at Restaurant Depot. We bake them in the oven to get them hot and then crisp them in the fryer. They are as good as restaurant wings and are what some restaurants serve.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mine is very easy to clean...it’s stainless steel inside and out, and the bottom has a pull out tray to catch the drippings...take the link on my air fryer purchase below “ Bought an Air Fryer” and get a oil sprayer to spritz your breaded stuff. I use mine a lot easy, fast and easy cleanup, everything goes into the dishwasher. 
the oil spritzer is to the left.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

A friend says air fryers are just really small convection ovens that take up too much counter space.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a convection oven it takes time to get it up to the temperature to cook in it.
The air fryer is ready to go in minutes...a meatloaf takes 15 minutes, chicken pieces
15 minutes...3 lb loin of pork 15 -20 minutes...you get the idea by the time the regular oven is ready to put the food into it - the air fryer food is already on the table.
Your friend has a point it’s a small convection oven, however because it’s small it does the job in a fraction of the time.
I also have a wolfgang puck pressurized oven...it cooks a 14 lb Turkey (unstuffed) in 40 minutes. It’s a bit bigger than the air fryer. I cook whole chickens in it in 25 minutes, again
the heat up time is only a few minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Joann you're an appliance junkie!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Joann you're an appliance junkie!


I know, I have 1000 lbs of stuff in a 500 lb kitchen!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I know, I have 1000 lbs of stuff in a 500 lb kitchen!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

I use mine all the time, makes for good wings. I buy mine fresh and cook them various ways...about 20 minutes for a single batch.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

huesmann said:


> A friend says air fryers are just really small convection ovens that take up too much counter space.


My air fryer has a fan on top, not on the back. It blows hot air down on the food. I can see sizzling in a matter of a couple minutes.
I also have a convection oven and there is no comparison. Air fryers are faster.

OP. My suggestion is to keep an eye on the food. I have the oven style fryer with window so I can watch whats going on.
Use lower temps until you are sure. For example I made some frozen fries last night and used 350f.
If I had used the default setting of 400f, the food would have burned before the food got heated through.
Also keep an eye on the food.
Watch it until you know how the fryer works.
Also buy an oil sprayer. Spray the food with the oil of your choice before you put it in.
This makes the world of difference. Crispier for sure.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Think I'd give up my "convection" oven before my air "fryer". 
Quotes due to fact that both were obviously named by marketing guys, 
not engineers.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

CodeMatters said:


> Think I'd give up my "convection" oven before my air "fryer".
> Quotes due to fact that both were obviously named by marketing guys,
> not engineers.


I don't like the air fryer that much.
My convection oven is attached to my cook top as its a range. A brand new range that I will keep.......LOL
I am still using my Fry Daddy oil fryer as well. I made fried oysters the other night and I could not use the air fryer with battered oysters.
The air fryer does not fry as good as old fashioned deep frying. It has its place, but its far from a tool I would use all the time. Frankly I bought it when we upgraded the kitchen. Our old toaster oven had seen better days.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It was raining today so we couldn’t BBQ the steak, so I air fried it...Salt/pepper and duck sauce... The duck sauce carmelizes the steak...after I plated up the home fries the cast iron pan was hot - so I threw the steaks on for one minute on each side. It was juicy
and medium rare...It was very good...

The Brussel sprouts, I fried in cut up bacon, olive oil, and butter then seasoned with salt/pepper garlic powder and paprika. Then sprinkled with pecorino romano cheese and breadcrumbs and put it in the air fryer for several minutes...they were the best.  

This air fryer thing is fun, It’s like playing with an easy bake oven.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

I want to purchase my parents one for Christmas....

Need guidance must be able to bake blue ribbon biscuits 

Please help...

Note: Budget limit $300


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I have...purchased it on amazon. It a good size ...can fit 3 or 4 pork chops, for instance. I chose this one beicause of the excellent ratings. I also wanted a see through door.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> This is what I have...purchased it on amazon. It a good size ...can fit 3 or 4 pork chops, for instance. I chose this one beicause of the excellent ratings. I also wanted a see through door.
> 
> View attachment 635697


Can you fit a chicken in it?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I’ll measure the inside for you tomorrow...


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Mine is a Power XL 7 quart, got it on sale for $60 or 70. It's big enough to do a Cornish hen, maybe even a full size chicken.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Kemper, it measures - deep 8” wide 10 -3/4” high 6 1/2”
it comes with a wire rack, a basket, and a roasting pan (pictured)
The round corning dish is 10-1/2 wide. It can do a chicken easily.
And if these steaks don’t convince you, nothing will!  LOL!


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Our Emeril Lagasse air frier comes with a rotisserie. Haven't tried that feature yet, but everything we have used it for is fantastic. Especially over the summer, it was nice to cook or bake things without firing up the reg oven which can easily heat the whole house 3 or 4 degrees. No comment on the rack cleaning, except they are always clean before I get to them. lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yodaman, We have the wolfgang Puck oven, we bought it a few years ago and love it. However, now they have the air fryer feature as well...When we bought it -that feature wasn’t available. 

Anyhow, it’s fantastic...a whole chicken in less than 1/2 hour,
and everything gets so brown and crunchy.
And as you said, you can cook all summer without heating up the kitchen.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I always thought of them as convection ovens on steroids.... at least the convection part. I didn't get a super high end machine, it's a Cosori 5.8 liter unit from Amazon. It's mostly plastic but looks pretty well made. Time will tell.

I haven't tried it yet but thanks for all the tips, folks. I am thinking of trying my standard fried cod recipe in there... or maybe some french fries... as a test soon. Wings are also on the list.



huesmann said:


> A friend says air fryers are just really small convection ovens that take up too much counter space.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> I haven't tried it yet but thanks for all the tips, folks. I am thinking of trying my standard fried cod recipe in there... or maybe some french fries... as a test soon. Wings are also on the list.


I have yet to put anything in the air fryer that was raw. Frozen fries come out great as do other frozen foods.
I would get some practice using your air fryer before trying raw fish.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Enjoying the air fryer so far. I made a big chicken leg quarter, oiled and rubbed with lemon pepper yesterday. Sorry, no picture but it came out with crispy skin, juicy meat, all the grease drained off... really good. Then today I made some potato pancakes. Damn!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It would be humorous if you gain weight using an air fryer!


----------

